# best 19-22 foot bay boat



## kingpinci (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a 19-22 foot center console bay boat. No single hulls.
Looking for a smooth ride and looking for a boat that can get fairly shallow, but will also be able to fish the middle of the bay on a windy day.

Also looking to spend under 30000.

Any recommendations would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

You could get into a new 21' Kenner for under 30K at BPS w/ 150 Merc 4-stroke. Good all around boat. I'd get a jack plate if you're gonna try to get in real skinny water. It has the Carolina flare hull & will take some chop. It is a pretty dry ride too.


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I have owned many, many boats. Some good, some not.
I purchased a Boatright Custom Flat at the beginning of this summer. Bestboat I have ever owned. Does everything you are asking for and built like a tank. Get it built to suite your individual taste and needs.
Mine is 19' w/18" pontoons. I mostly wade fish but take the grandkids bait fishing in the bays. 
I think the URL is BOATRIGHTMARINE.com. Take a look.


----------



## kingpinci (Dec 7, 2009)

i should have also mentioned i am looking for a V hull


----------



## djduke47823 (Jun 7, 2005)

*Look at the Skeeter zx20 bay...........*


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

*Desperado*

Are you looking for hull less than 30k or total rig?

The Desperado 22 outlaw from Bernies' Boats in Victoria is the best trout boat I know of. It's designed to take rough bay water as well as run extremely shallow. From a design standpoint ....everything in the boat is designed, it's like architecture for bay boats. That includes everything from how the hull performs to weight placement of on board materials to rod lockers, holes for net handles, the seating...everything is designed. really really awesome boats.

http://www.desperadoboats.com/


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Here We Go


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

I run an older 18'-6" Kenner w/ 115 Johnson. Driest boat I've ever owned (and I've had a few!) If I had the money (or a job!!) I'd pick up this Ranger.
http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...de=boats_bay&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

specsultan said:


> I run an older 18'-6" Kenner w/ 115 Johnson. Driest boat I've ever owned (and I've had a few!) If I had the money (or a job!!) I'd pick up this Ranger.
> http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...de=boats_bay&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general


Kenner is a better ride than the Ranger...I would have bought a Kenner, however my angel got a sweet bonus back in '95' & gave me 10k to put down on whatever boat I wanted (mainly because she won't let me have a bike :frown. I upgraded & bought a Blackjack 224 (what Bill & Gary are building now). This is one of the best bay boats made, but you are going to have to come up with more $. 1950 lb hull weight, w/ 14" draft. Handles big water in the Galveston Bay complex like a champ when I've been out there on non-optimal days. USCG tagged for 10 people, lots of storage (all insulated), rod locker, 2 live wells (additional storage), & fish coffin. Boat will last a lifetime. web site...K2 Marine...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

unfortunately my 24ft Lake and Bay will not come close to $30K but I will place it against any boat. It handles chop like an Outrage, runs shallower than my old triton, has storage and enough room to fish 5 easily, evrything is well made on this boat and everything is top quality including aerators, recessed trim tabs and jackplate. Add a 250 yammaslammy 4 stroke and it is a dream. You will need an extra $30K though.


----------



## speedf0rce (Jul 7, 2009)

Take a look at seahunt best boat for the money... I have a 20 ft sea hunt triton runs dry and takes chops good... and when weather permits I take it offshore about 15 to 20 miles all around good boat


----------



## Fishndagulf7 (Aug 16, 2007)

look at Pathfinder. I bought a 22 foot Pathfinder Tournament Edition used last year (boat is an 04) and paid under 30k. You name it, the boat came with it (power pole, trolling motor, garmin GPS, etc). BOught the boat with 62 hours on the 200 VMAX hpdi. I would put this boat against any other bay boat. I got stuck in East Bay (Hanna's) in a storm and ran 30 mph back to Eagle point with no problems in 3-4 foot chop and 25 mph wind. Reason i bought a pathfinder was on a trip to Baffin 2 years ago where we ran 50 mph in a 24 foot TE in 3 foot chop. That was all the proof i needed!!


----------



## kingpinci (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks for all the input.....

Any thoughts on a Blazer Bay. Took a look at one today and was pretty impressed.

Thanks


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Best 19 Nauticstar Bay.. The boat would find a hole if i did not vote for it. And the new seahunts are worth there weight... Test drive


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

kingpinci said:


> Thanks for all the input.....
> 
> Any thoughts on a Blazer Bay. Took a look at one today and was pretty impressed.
> 
> Thanks


Great boat also...unless you buy used, you will be looking over your 30K budget...


----------



## kingpinci (Dec 7, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Great boat also...unless you buy used, you will be looking over your 30K budget...


I have been quoted lower than 30 actually


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> You could get into a new 21' Kenner for under 30K at BPS w/ 150 Merc 4-stroke. Good all around boat. I'd get a jack plate if you're gonna try to get in real skinny water. It has the Carolina flare hull & will take some chop. It is a pretty dry ride too.


Totally agree!!!! And if you get it with a tunnel & jack plate, it will run in a foot of water.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

specsultan said:


> I run an older 18'-6" Kenner w/ 115 Johnson. Driest boat I've ever owned (and I've had a few!) If I had the money (or a job!!) I'd pick up this Ranger.
> http://www.southeasttexas.com/class...de=boats_bay&zipcode=&distance=0&type=general


Yep, my ultimate boat will someday be a 22-24 foot bay Ranger loaded out. But until I have all the cash, I will keep my 21 foot Kenner. I pay cash for everything since debt free.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Fishndagulf7 said:


> look at Pathfinder. I bought a 22 foot Pathfinder Tournament Edition used last year (boat is an 04) and paid under 30k. You name it, the boat came with it (power pole, trolling motor, garmin GPS, etc). BOught the boat with 62 hours on the 200 VMAX hpdi. I would put this boat against any other bay boat. I got stuck in East Bay (Hanna's) in a storm and ran 30 mph back to Eagle point with no problems in 3-4 foot chop and 25 mph wind. Reason i bought a pathfinder was on a trip to Baffin 2 years ago where we ran 50 mph in a 24 foot TE in 3 foot chop. That was all the proof i needed!!


Nice boats too!!! Not sure he could get a 22 footer under $30K, but he probably could get the 19 footer for that price.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

kingpinci said:


> Thanks for all the input.....
> 
> Any thoughts on a Blazer Bay. Took a look at one today and was pretty impressed.
> 
> Thanks


Blazer bays are another great boat. They are very similar to the Kenner's and the Pathfinders.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

HELLO go with the transport boat!!!!! Go to Palacios and check them out. Very dry boat will run shallow and will do everything you will ever want a boat to do and then some.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

kingpinci said:


> I have been quoted lower than 30 actually


Sounds like a good deal...Solid boat...Would need at least 150Hp...200 better...jack plate, trolling motor, & electronics could be delivered by Santa...:texasflag


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Look at the blue wave boats as well.

http://www.bluewaveboats.com/

If you like i know the VP to Austin Boat and Motor. He HOOKED me up on mine. It was well worth the drive. PM me if interested


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

C.Hern5972 said:


> Look at the blue wave boats as well.
> 
> http://www.bluewaveboats.com/
> 
> If you like i know the VP to Austin Boat and Motor. He HOOKED me up on mine. It was well worth the drive. PM me if interested


ANOTHER ONE UP FOR THE BLUEWAVE. :dance:


----------



## SmackDown73 (Jul 20, 2009)

GulfCoast Boats.Smooth,Dry,and shallow.


----------



## Justin Timberleg (Jun 16, 2009)

I have ridden in many, my opinion is the best ride for your dollar the Sea Chaser 220 by Carolina Skiff.. Super dry Smooth Ride Powered with a Suzi 175 full electronics package, powerpole for under 29k!! 

My favorite shallow draft/bay boat would have to be the Trans Sport XLR8 ls2100... Cant seem to get myself wet in many different conditions, with a very nice ride in extreme chop and shallow draft!!!

Just my 2cents


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

djduke47823 said:


> *Look at the Skeeter zx20 bay...........*


X2 I have one and will be happy to give a ride!!! What ever you get make sure it is what you want!. Don't skimp on the motor!


----------



## kingpinci (Dec 7, 2009)

duck44 said:


> X2 I have one and will be happy to give a ride!!! What ever you get make sure it is what you want!. Don't skimp on the motor!


but could i get that close to 30000?


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

*bay boat*

i run a pathfinder, but agree on the kenner.it has as good a ride as any v-hull out there,also agree on the jack plate.


----------



## toolmankan (Jun 26, 2008)

shallow sport 21v, buy a used one though to fit the budget. THere's a 2005 or 2007 on here in your range. Also one on shallowsportboats.com site under used boats for the same money, but with a t-top and rear platform.


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a Blazer Bay 2170 w/ 150 Yamaha 2 stroke... I've had it now for 3 years
and have had it out in all kinds of weather conditions. It handles rough water
well and fishes good too. It's not fancy but it gets the job done.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

kingpinci said:


> Thanks for all the input.....
> 
> Any thoughts on a Blazer Bay. Took a look at one today and was pretty impressed.
> 
> Thanks


I've also had my eye on the Blazier Bay. Sweet Boat. Daughter graduates from UTMB in June. Gonna definately take a closer look at the Blazier, next year.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

JMO but I think you would get more bang for your buck buying a quality used boat that has plenty of warranty left on the engine. A 22' V hull with less than 200 on it will under powered in most applications and with the cost of 200's and above its going to be tough to come in under 30 by the time you start adding electronics, trolling motor, power pole, etc. But there are some boats out there that are less than 2 years old and are rigged out with 3+ years of warranty left on the engine that could be had for 30 or less. I would keep an eye out for a slightly used Haynie Bigfoot with a 225 opti on it as that's about the best all around family boat on the market in my opinion. I know its not exactly what your looking for but I saw a Haynie Cat that was like a year old and I believe they were asking around 28 for it, that a steal. Call over to Chris's and talk to Chris or Brian as they always seem to know of ones that are for sale. 

Mike


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Although I would not mind having a 175 instead of the 150, my 2170 Blazer Bay
will run 43 (GPS) fully loaded with 3 fishermen. In most cases, that's fast enough...


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

20' VDR by Southshore. 
www.southshoreboats.net
It is the boat on the homepage.
Smoothest, driest ride you will find and built like a rock!


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

I am running a 20 ft V bay from BLUEWAVE with a 140 Suzuki and a jackplate w/ Hummingbird GPS-depthfinder combo and Minnkota 80 lb thrust SW troll motor.
It is economical to operate cruses @ about 35 mph top speed over 40 mph.
Does everything I ask of it and is easier to handle than my 22 ft was. I fish from the short rigs to the bayous and everything in between. I like it. It basically is a Kenner hull. There a a couple of things I would change if I were building it. I would make it about a foot wider so I would have more room around the console and the sides and I would make the transom a couple of inches higher. But it aint bad and I probably have 25 grand in it.


----------



## Kingstinger87 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tidewater*

I have a 2008 tidewater 21 bay max, boat has a 10" draft and unbeatable ride plus all the options side gunnel rod holders 2 live-wells fish box, locable rod storage etc. loaded with extras. the boat is not a speed boat it tops at 50 with my f150 yamaha. Heritage Marine in beaumont has these with Honda's you can get a 2010 for 30k


----------



## Jeep79 (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be moving back to DFW area in a few months (Lake Fork Country). Maybe we should talk about my Triton 220 LTS. 200 HPDI, Minnkota TM, Power Pole, hydrolic jack plate, Lowrance LCX 111CHD, SONY AM/FM/CD, 2 cranking batteries and 2 trolling motor batteries, three bank charger, wide gunwales, storage, storage, storage, two 72 quart ice chests, large baitwell, large live well, removable cushion and back rest over the live well, butt seat and foling seat. Bought new in 2005. Annual maintenance, tune ups, bi-annual water pump replacements etc. all performed by LMC Marine. I will probably be going back to a bass boat when I get back home.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Zereaux said:


> Although I would not mind having a 175 instead of the 150, my 2170 Blazer Bay
> will run 43 (GPS) fully loaded with 3 fishermen. In most cases, that's fast enough...


Yes! My 21ft kenner tunnel with a 150 *POS* Mercury will run 43MPH by my Garmin GPS and that is with a K-Top and fully loaded. Unless you fish tournaments, a 150 will work fine. Many people are speed demons these days, but all it takes it hitting 1 underwater object to cure that. Been there and done that years ago. Nearly broke my forearm.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

letsgofishin said:


> I am running a 20 ft V bay from BLUEWAVE with a 140 Suzuki and a jackplate w/ Hummingbird GPS-depthfinder combo and Minnkota 80 lb thrust SW troll motor.
> It is economical to operate cruses @ about 35 mph top speed over 40 mph.
> Does everything I ask of it and is easier to handle than my 22 ft was. I fish from the short rigs to the bayous and everything in between. I like it. It basically is a Kenner hull. There a a couple of things I would change if I were building it. I would make it about a foot wider so I would have more room around the console and the sides and I would make the transom a couple of inches higher. But it aint bad and I probably have 25 grand in it.


I actually looked at that boat rigged very similar and with the same motor. At the time, I hadn't sold my other boat yet. Very good boat and will do all of what you said.


----------



## mdanile (Nov 3, 2009)

*Haynie*

Call Chris's Marine, multiple options that might get you close to the $30k nut. Ask for Brian, 361-758-8486 www.hayniebayboats.com


----------



## SkeeterBaitBucket (Jan 8, 2008)

Skeeter ZX20 Bay with a 150 Yam 4 stroke. Very dry, 9" draft and 52 MPH.


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

check out the used market. there are some people out there that are hurting financially and will make some pretty good deals. you hate to take advantage of a situation, but if you've ever been in a bind, you know that you do what you have to do. 

i bought a 2005 majek extreme with a 200 yamaha and only 21 hours for $27K
fully loaded and ready to roll. the woman i bought it from went through a divorce and didn't have much use for it. 

some poor dude got hung out, but I made out pretty well. 

It's not going to get you up too shallow, but it will run shallow enough to get you where you need to go.


----------



## topdawg jr (Nov 4, 2009)

SkeeterBaitBucket said:


> Skeeter ZX20 Bay with a 150 Yam 4 stroke. Very dry, 9" draft and 52 MPH.


this boat has been nothing but a pleasure, x4...i think we're up to 4 on this thread


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

kingpinci said:


> No single hulls.


so your getting 2 boats?


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

pathfinder hands down.


----------



## wadeshallow (Apr 11, 2008)

I was gonna get a skeeter, but OMG the price, 22' after taxes and all 40k+
I just bought a shallow stalker, runs skinny and handle chop ok.
6" gunnels though, I ran from kemah bridge to smiths point at 30mph in decent chop.
I LIKE IT


----------

